# Meet Carlos! An old boy with a spirit of adventure!



## Bobcat (May 1, 2018)

This is Carlos, I bought him last year, although it was a bad start for us (lots of welding needed!) we got him there in the end and his craziest adventure so far was going down to Cornwall chasing/avoiding the snow earlier this year, and sleeping in him at minus 5 degrees when the EHU failed!!  

An adventure it certainly was 

We've had many more spectacular days out at The Witterings and Durdle Door etc.

It's a love/hate relationship because he causes much stress (money!) if I think there's something wrong with him, but you can't beat the hanging out at the beach/forest all day/weekend, just enjoying the outside, eating breakfast, lunch and dinner in the van, not forgetting the afternoon nap, and not having to go home all day.  Pure bliss


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 1, 2018)

Hey Hi ya,
& a Hello To Carlos as well, Lovely van, Looks Cosy & has all you need

Well done, Now just Keep us Posted on your Trips !

BTW can you still get Dow & Stay At ‘The witterings’ They was clamping Down on Overnighting Both There & At Bracklesham Car Park by the Lifeboat slip.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 1, 2018)

Bobcat said:


> This is Carlos, I bought him last year, although it was a bad start for us (lots of welding needed!) we got him there in the end and his craziest adventure so far was going down to Cornwall chasing/avoiding the snow earlier this year, and sleeping in him at minus 5 degrees when the EHU failed!!
> 
> An adventure it certainly was
> 
> ...


That's a smart wee camper! 

Here's to lots more time and fun away in him


----------



## phillybarbour (May 4, 2018)

What a lovely size van that is, nice van.


----------



## mark61 (May 4, 2018)

Lovely van, really like the layout.


----------



## trixie88 (May 4, 2018)

oh yes, love the little van,  its so cute with a lovely layout........    oooooo...i want one of those.......good luck on your travels and keep us all posted......

ps do you have a picture showing the other side of the interior....ie..taken from the corner seating on side where sink is..showing sliding door side..........is that a cooking hob in the foreground ... does it take up some ofothe area of the door,,,,,,.....

what length is the van.....?


----------



## jeanette (May 4, 2018)

Lovely little van


----------



## Bobcat (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for the nice comments guys 

In answer to the questions, no there is no overnight at The Witterings main car park now, it's 8pm closing up time I think?  If it's a hot day we leave around 6am or you'll never get there! An hours journey would take 4! 

The length of the van is 4.6m, so he still fits snugly in a normal parking spot.  Just picked up a driveaway awning though as definitely need the extra space if pitching up a few days somewhere on a site.

I have added a few more pics of the inside too 

Yes there is a 3 ring gas cooker which sits just inside the door - also has an outlet to connect up a gas bbq if you wanted to!

Happy camping everyone


----------



## trixie88 (May 4, 2018)

Bobcat said:


> Thanks for the nice comments guys
> 
> In answer to the questions, no there is no overnight at The Witterings main car park now, it's 8pm closing up time I think?  If it's a hot day we leave around 6am or you'll never get there! An hours journey would take 4!
> 
> ...



thanks for the extra picks bobcat...like the fact it has rear doors also..........what make and model is.  it. and year.........extra space awning gives is a great bonus...especially if like you say, stay a few days or more or when its wet.........hmm love it.


----------



## trixie88 (May 4, 2018)

jeanette said:


> Lovely little van



nice isnt it jeanette,,,, yours ha s  this layout doesnt it.....with seating at the rear..........gives more room i think.......yes, very nice indeed.

wonder if we will see it at druridge..?????   well you never know...


----------



## Bobcat (May 9, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> nice isnt it jeanette,,,, yours ha s  this layout doesnt it.....with seating at the rear..........gives more room i think.......yes, very nice indeed.
> 
> wonder if we will see it at druridge..?????   well you never know...



What is Druridge?


----------



## Bobcat (May 9, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> thanks for the extra picks bobcat...like the fact it has rear doors also..........what make and model is.  it. and year.........extra space awning gives is a great bonus...especially if like you say, stay a few days or more or when its wet.........hmm love it.



It's a Peugeot Boxer 1996, was a panel van and it was converted to a pretty good standard quite a long time ago i think, but i had to change its class to a motor caravan, no one had done it previously!


----------



## Gray B (May 11, 2018)

I too love the layout- only size of van to have If there’s just one or two of you.


----------



## Dowel (May 26, 2018)

Looks very good inside and out, is it a Boxer/Relay/Ducato?

Like that interior layout very space efficient and nicely made too by the looks of it. 

We had a smaller Sevel van, Stimson Tirol, which was surprisingly rust free for a ’99 van. Compact and well designed interior fittings but the need to convert four travelling seats to beds not so convenient. Ours was less than 4.5 m long but too narrow for a transverse bed.

I think that yours is a near perfect compact van, keep enjoying the bliss 

PS just read page 2 of thread and see it is a Boxer, I think that generation of those vans was a good size big enough but not so wide as the newer versions.


----------



## trixie88 (May 26, 2018)

Bobcat said:


> What is Druridge?


sorry bobcat missed this post earlier.......druridge......wc have a big meet there, on the northumberland coast nr  amble........i say druridge because ive only been to the big meets and know i wasnt able to get to the the at applewood this weekend.....however, hope to get to drurige in august...fingers crossed.

its a popular meet and right on the coast...........well worth a visit.......good luck  druridge bay..beautifu;


----------

